# Ever made a router lift from a plunge router base?



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

I have an extra Porter Cable 6931 plunge base. I plan to mount it in one of my router tables. I would love to be able to convert this base to a router lift. It looks like it would be possible to convert, but I am not sure of the best way to approach it. I would really appreciate some helpful guidance.

Has anyone ever converted a 6931 base to a router lift? A top access router lift would be a real plus.

If you have, would you mind sharing some pics and advise?

Thanks in advance.

Tim


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

http://www.routertechnologies.com/routerraizer.htm


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

$89

:^(


----------

